# HAVOC, INC. Script



## Mangasama (Mar 23, 2009)

For any interested parties, I was doing some major file cleaning today and ran across the two-part script for HAVOCs 11-12. If you're interested, I have it in the Stories file on my page. Terrie had this one to produce following the completion of # 10, which she DID draw before we ran into issues with Diamond on format.


----------

